# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Электричество

## Ramil

Это *лампочка*:  
а эта лампочка *перегорела*:  
А это *штепсель*, он же *штекер*, он же *вилка*, он же *разъём*:  
А это то, куда он втыкается - *розетка*:  
А это включает свет, поэтому они - *выключатели*:  
А по нему бежит *ток* - это *провод*:

----------


## Leof

*провод*, он же* шнур* 
А вот *удлинитель*, он же *переноска* (в некоторых областях нашей необъятной страны)  
а вот *изолента*, ею изолируют *электропроводку*  
а это *электропатрон* или просто *патрон*, в него вкручивают *лампочку*  
Ну вот, теперь у нас прямо как в магазине электротоваров - ужасно чисто и скучно.  ::

----------


## Wowik

Раз уж речь про лампочки, то это - Ильич

----------


## Leof

Ладно, вот Лампочка Ильича, 1925 год.

----------


## Ramil

Вот это - *ЛЭП (Линия Электропередачи)*
Стальная конструкция называется *мачта* или *опора*.  
А вот это *КТП (Контрольно-трансформаторная подстанция)*  
А вот это - *молниеотвод* (иногда его неправильно называют *громоотводом*)

----------


## Ramil

А вот это *люстра*:

----------


## Leof

*Щиток, электрощит, распределительный щиток*  
ящик с *рубильником*, рубильник

----------


## Ramil

Заимствованные слова, схожие с английскими эквивалентами: 
Вот это производит электричество. Называется так же, как и по-английски - *Генератор*     
А вот это запасает электричество и называется *аккумулятор*:  
Ещё есть *батарея* (или ласково - *батарейка*, если маленькая)

----------


## Ramil

Вот эти таблички вы можете встретить там, где есть электричество:

----------


## Leof

Да! 
А вот *бра*, настенное бра   *торшер*   *настольная лампа*  
уличный *фонарь* (красивая фотография!)  *
фонарик*, карманный фонарик

----------


## Ramil

*Люминисцентная лампа* или *лампа дневного света*

----------


## Leof

Забыл ещё один фонарь: 
фонарь под глазом или *фингал*   
самое красивое проявление электричества - *молния*

----------


## Ramil

Это тоже электричество - *молния*   
Маленькую молнию называют *искрой* или *разрядом*:  
А это - *электросварка*, производят её при помощи *сварочного аппарата*, а человек зовётся *сварщик*:

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, мы с тобой выбрали одну и ту же молнию!  ::

----------


## Ramil

они разные. 
А вот ещё по теме *электрический скат* или *манта* - одна из самых красивых рыб:

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, мне кажется, манта - самый большой, но не электрический скат.

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, мне кажется, манта - самый большой, но не электрический скат.

 Пофигу - зато красивая

----------


## Wowik

Вот такой вот корабельный *электрический щит*

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  Рамиль, мне кажется, манта - самый большой, но не электрический скат.   Пофигу - зато красивая

 Хороший аргумент. И главное — всё чётко по «электрической» теме.  ::

----------


## Leof

*электричка* - электрический поезд    *электрик* - человек, который знает всё об электричестве

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а это - электрический шок

----------


## Leof

а nice one indeed!

----------


## Ramil

*Электрический стул*:

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> a nice one indeed!

 How about this one:  *статическое электричество*

----------


## Leof

What a lovely photo!   ::  
Yes right.  
Огни святого Эльма

----------


## wanja

Вот электрический скат: 
А вот электрический сом: 
А вот электрический угорь:

----------

